# DIY Doggy Stairs..



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have been looking for some doggy stairs for the girls since Izzie has LP, and it's in Bella's genetics. I want to take every precaution I can. I found some pretty simple do it yourself doggy stairs that I am going to try to make this weekend. I don't have a sewing machine, but my neighbor bought my old one and said she would make a cover for me. Anyways, I thought I would share it, since LP is so common and such a concern with our breed and stairs can get pretty spendy! 

HERE is the link.. 

I'll update how it goes after we finish it.. whenever that ends up being...


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

JC penny's has nice one on clearance. I got one for Amberleah.

JCPenney : Animal Planet Pet Stairs


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks, but I don't like those kind. I wanted the softer foam type ones. That would be easy on their joints running up and down and doing zoomies up and down the couch like my girls do. I was thinking about this one, if I can't make one for cheaper.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My monkeys LOVED their pillow ramps we assembled after their surgery so I promptly went and bought them stairs (they were plastic from PetCo) and they would not use them. 
I wondered if the foam ones might have been different. 
Our bed is a 4 poster bed and is SUPER tall. No way they can jump on the bed and I do not want them jumping off it, for certain!
So, alas, we have a giant ramp of pillows. 
Cannot wait to hear about yours and see pics!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I bought Chico ramps.... he seems to maneuver them better than the stairs....


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I've thought about ramps too, but cant find any I like. And my vet said stairs were good for dogs with LP...? Builds up their muscles back there I guess.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Blondie87 said:


> I've thought about ramps too, but cant find any I like. And my vet said stairs were good for dogs with LP...? Builds up their muscles back there I guess.


not sure about that.... chico seems to have to pull himself up with his front legs when going up stairs....just doesn't have the strength in the back legs.... but then he has Grade 4 .... so I guess it depends on the Grade/damage in the leg(s).....


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

jan896 said:


> not sure about that.... chico seems to have to pull himself up with his front legs when going up stairs....just doesn't have the strength in the back legs.... but then he has Grade 4 .... so I guess it depends on the Grade/damage in the leg(s).....


Yeah, Izzie's is a grade 3 and she acts like nothing is wrong at all. I think that's the point the vet was trying to make though, having them do stairs and stuff builds up their muscles back there, so they have more strength to use them. I have no idea.. I am just guessing. She just said stairs would be good for LP pups! 
What kind of ramp do you have?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Blondie87 said:


> Thanks, but I don't like those kind. I wanted the softer foam type ones. That would be easy on their joints running up and down and doing zoomies up and down the couch like my girls do. I was thinking about this one, if I can't make one for cheaper.


I didn't like the hard apart of it either. My sister is making a couchion slip cover. I have a ramp I made years ago for my Pom's to get on bed. Just long board and wrapped carpet on it and stapled under neath. Amberleah too young to use it yet. has held up well for years.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hubby made Dottie a ramp as she couldn't get up the step in the garden room as she's too small,long bit of wood (size you want ),attach wood both sides so the don't fall off,cover that bit with foam(then material of your choice ) and then cover the ramp bit with that non slip stuff you buy to stop rugs slipping about


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Finally put a cover on it!! But a couple days too late...  I had been covering them up with a sheet. Sometimes they bite the sheet and move it around a little bit, and expose the foam. The other day I left Izzie and Bella home for a few hours. I came home to this.. 









My neighbor did the actual sewing of the cover. I sew, but not this advanced! I just did all the hard work, measuring and cutting the materials. Took all dang day to finish it and build the pattern, my back was KILLING me at the end. But it turned out amazing!! We still have one more to make too... 

































It secured by velcro at the bottom.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

That is wonderful, Great job.
I have steps still in box, never took them out because they are too slippery. I should have not ordered and sent it back. I am not a sewer but sister is but she got hit on head at work and cant do anything right now. jellious !!!


----------

